# Rosemary Yard of Terror 2013



## Hauntmaster1 (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice action from your ghouls!


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

A lot of good action in your set-up. What are you using for a trigger?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think the guy at the grave was complaining about the guy banging on the coffin lid, and the standing guy was complaining about everyone else


----------



## Hauntmaster1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks guys! 

Each prop runs off a Picoboo with a fright props simple timer wired in. I'm extremely new to pneumatics so I'm happy everything I've created has worked out so far. Going to do a quick overhaul on the coffin reacher, he has two cylinders to create a reaching motion but somehow his jacket keeps tightening the flow control valves so he becomes rather stiff..


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Great Zombie


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

absolutely LOVE all the movement in your yard! FANTASTIC job!!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks great, and I love all the movement!


----------

